# Primary Schools in Amsterdam?



## melmcwhorter

Hello ~ 

I'm hoping you would be willing to help me with this. I'm an American whose husband is in negotiations over a position there. I'm trying to understand whether we would be able to send our 9 year old daughter to public school there. The private international schools are way over our price range, and I'm not really a home schooler type (no patience! 

Does anyone here have some knowledge about this, particular schools they could recommend, etc.? I see that previous posters have talked about non-Dutch speakers being segregated in less-than-ideal circumstances, and that does not sound good to me. 

We are definitely of the Steiner/Montessori/Reggio Emilia persuasion, so those would be appealing, but we're certainly willing to take traditional schools if they'd be willing to work with a native English speaker.

I'm going to post separately about this, but I'll say that where we decide to live in/around Amsterdam may hinge on the school issue. So I welcome that input as well. 

Thanks so much in advance ~


----------



## juth77

Hi there,

Think I replied to another post you had re areas to live in then I saw this. 

You say that private is over your budget but you may be able to qualify for tax relief on school fees depending on your husband's contract. If he is paying tax at the highest rate this is equivalent to half price school fees. I think you'll qualify if your husband is entitled to the 30% ruling but better if you check this with a tax expert. 

Good luck,

Juth


----------



## Ti_

I would recommend contacting the Dutch Ministry of Education, Culture and Science. Just go for a quick Google search and you'll find the telephone number. I am aware of that Amsterdam has a couple of international schools in the neighbourhood. Most of them are indeed private.

Will you be living in Amsterdam center? Or in one of the suburbs or other cities. I know Berlage Lyceum for the fact that they offer a combination of English/Dutch. I just Googled and came across a website of IAmsterdam that lists also the following other schools:

- Amsterdam international community school (center of amsterdam)
- Around 45min-1hr from Amsterdam: Hilversum: International School Hilversum
- Around 3-45 min from Amsterdam: Amstelveen: International School Amsterdam
- Around 1hr from Amsterdam: International School Almere or International Primary Schoool Letterland. 

The website also notices to contact Foundation for International Education in the Netherlands. 

I hope you are able to make a good decision. Please note that in contrast to the USA the Dutch school system is less competitive. Kids are not being pressured of taking part in discussion groups or outside schools as there is no admission procedure for high school or universities in general.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You might also be interested in the Eurydice report on the school systems in the Netherlands: http://eacea.ec.europa.eu/education/eurydice/documents/eurybase/structures/041_NL_EN.pdf
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ti_

Great one Bev! I would as a Dutch citizen recommend reading that document. Especially page 6 is interesting, as your child grows older you might want to understand the options (e.g. HAVO/VWO high school -> VWO is more equiv. to USA high school with AP classes). Universities and universities of applied sciences, the fact that the Netherlands nearly not offers private university education, no admissions (no SAT) etc.


----------



## mr.wizzard

Here is a list of international schools in the Netherlands.

*ALKMAAR *AREA

The European School
Molenweidtje 5
1862 BC Bergen NH
072 589 0109
esbergen. eu


*ALMERE*

Primary International Department at Letterland
Roland Holststraat 58
1321 RX Almere
+31 (0)36 536 7240
letterland. nl


Secondary Department at International School Almere (Het Baken)
International School Almere
Heliumweg 61
1362 JA Almere
036 7600750
[email protected]
internationalschoolalmere. nl


*AMSTERDAM *AREA

Amsterdam International Community School (AICS)
Prinses Irenestraat 59-61
1077 WV Amsterdam
020 577 1240
aics.espritscholen. nl

British School of Amsterdam

Nursery & Infant School
Anthonie van Dijckstraat 1
1077 ME Amsterdam

Lower Junior School
Jan van Eijckstraat 21
1077 LG Amsterdam

Upper School
Fred. Roeskestraat 94a
1076 ED Amsterdam
020 679 7840
britams. nl

International School Amsterdam
Sportlaan 45
1185 TB Amstelveen
020 347 1111
isa.nl


Annexe du Lycée Français Vincent van Gogh
Rustenburgerstraat, 246
1073 GK Amsterdam
+31 (0)20 6446507
lyceevangogh. nl


The Japanese School of Amsterdam
Karel Klinkenbergstraat 137
1061 AL Amsterdam
+31 (0)20 611 8136
jsa. nl


*ARNHEM*/ *NIJMEGEN*

Arnhem International School
Primary Dept. at Dr. Aletta Jacobsschool
Slochterenweg 27
6835 CD Arnhem
026 323 0729

Secondary Dept. at Lorentz
Groningensingel 1245
6835 HZ Arnhem
026 320 0110
arnheminternationalschool. nl


*BREDA*, COVERING ZEELAND AND WEST BRABANT

International School Breda
Mendelssohnlaan 1
4837 CV Breda
[email protected] nl
+31 641729984
isbreda. nl


*BRUNSSUM *(Limburg)
Afnorth International School
Ferdinand Bolstraat 1
6445 EE Brunssum
045 527 8220

*EERDE *(near Zwolle)

International School Eerde
Kasteellaan 1
7731 PJ Ommen
0529 451 452
eerde. nl


*EINDHOVEN*

International School Eindhoven
Postbus 1310, 5602 BH Eindhoven
Tel.: +31 (0)40 - 264 5367
isecampus. nl

Regional International School (Primary)
Humperdincklaan 4
5654 PA Eindhoven
040 251 9437

The International Secondary School Eindhoven
Venetiёstraat 43
5632 RM Eindhoven
040 242 6835

*ENSCHEDE*

International School Twente (IST)
IST Primary Dept. at Prinseschool
Daalweg 32
7541 AN Enschede
053 431 1173
prinseschool. nl

IST Secondary Dept. at the Stedelijk
Stedelijk Lyceum, Loc. Zuid
Tiemeister 20, 7541 WG Enschede
Contact: Mrs Els Weir 053 482 1151
hetstedelijk. nl/zuid/onderwijs/international-school


*GRONINGEN*

International School Groningen
Primary Dept. at Groningse Schoolvereniging 
Sweelincklaan 4
9722 JV Groningen
050 527 0818/06 2073 8551
g-s-v. nl

Secondary Dept. at St. Maartens College
P.O. Box 6105
9702 HC Groningen
050 534 0084 
maartenscollege. nl

*THE HAGUE* AREA

American School of The Hague
Rijksstraatweg 200
2241 BX Wassenaar
070 512 1060
ash. nl

The British School in the Netherlands (BSN)
britishschool.nl

Junior Schools
Vrouw Avenweg 640
2493 The Hague 
Vlaskamp 19
2592 AA The Hague
Diamanthorst 16
2592 GH The Hague
070 315 4077

Senior School
Jan van Hooflaan 3
2252 BG Voorschoten
071 560 2222


Deutsche Schule (German School)
Van Bleiswijkstraat 125
2582 LB Den Haag
070 354 9454
disdh. nl

Haagsche Schoolvereniging
hsvdenhaag. nl

International Primary Department
Admissions: 070 318 4965
Nassaulaan 26
2514 JT Den Haag
070 363 8531

Koningin Sophielaan 24a
2595 TG Den Haag
+31 (0)70 31 849 50

Van Nijenrodestraat 16
2597 RM Den Haag
070 328 1441

The International School of The Hague
Wijndaelerduin 1 2554 BX
The Hague
Primary Dept. 070 338 4567
Secondary Dept. 070 328 1450 
ishthehague. nl

Lighthouse Special Education [Part of HSV: Haagsche Schoolvereniging]
Amalia van Solmstraat 155
2595 TA Den Haag
+31 (0)70 33 55 698
[email protected] nl
lighthousese. nl

Lycée Français Vincent van Gogh
Scheveningseweg 237
2584 AA Den Haag
+31 (0)70 306 6923
+31 (0)70 3066920
lyceevangogh. nl

The Indonesian Embassy School in the Netherlands
Rijksstraatweg 679
2245 CB Wassenaar
070 517 8875
sekolahindonesia. nl

Polish International School(s)
fpsn. nl


*HILVERSUM*

Violenschool International Department (Primary)
Rembrandtlaan 30
1213 BH Hilversum
Frans Halslaan 57A
1213 BK Hilversum
035 621 6053
ipsviolen. nl


International School Hilversum 
Alberdingk Thijm
Emmastraat 56
1213 AL Hilversum
035 672 9931
klg. nl


*LEIDEN *AREA

Leiden International Primary School
International Dept. at Elckerlyc Montessori
Klimopzoom 41
2353 RE Leiderdorp
071 589 6861
elckerlyc. net


Het Rijnlands Lyceum International Secondary
Apollolaan 1
2341 BA Oegstgeest 071 519 3555 
isrlo. nl


*MAASTRICHT*

United World College Maastricht
Primary and Secondary School Maastricht
Nijverheidsweg 25
6227 AL Maastricht
Primary School: 043 356 1100
Secondary School: 043 367 4666
uwcmaastricht. com


*ROTTERDAM*

De Blijberg – International Primary Department
Graaf Florisstraat 56
3021 CJ Rotterdam
010 448 2266
blijberg. nl

Rotterdam International Secondary School (RISS) 
Bentincklaan 294 3039 KK
Rotterdam
010 890 7745 
wolfert. nl/riss


American International School of Rotterdam
Verhulstlaan 21
3055 WJ Rotterdam
010 422 5351
aisr. nl

The Japanese School of Rotterdam
Verhulstlaan 19
3055 WJ Rotterdam
010 422 1211
jsrotte. nl


----------



## Mpeacock

*also wanting information *



melmcwhorter said:


> Hello ~
> 
> I'm hoping you would be willing to help me with this. I'm an American whose husband is in negotiations over a position there. I'm trying to understand whether we would be able to send our 9 year old daughter to public school there. The private international schools are way over our price range, and I'm not really a home schooler type (no patience!
> 
> Does anyone here have some knowledge about this, particular schools they could recommend, etc.? I see that previous posters have talked about non-Dutch speakers being segregated in less-than-ideal circumstances, and that does not sound good to me.
> 
> We are definitely of the Steiner/Montessori/Reggio Emilia persuasion, so those would be appealing, but we're certainly willing to take traditional schools if they'd be willing to work with a native English speaker.
> 
> I'm going to post separately about this, but I'll say that where we decide to live in/around Amsterdam may hinge on the school issue. So I welcome that input as well.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance ~



Hi there! We are a few months behind you, but are also considering relocating to amsterdam with our 5 and 7 year old daughters. I am wondering if you ended up finding a good public school. I certainly will not make a good home-schooler, so am anxious to find an affordable option. Any information or advice you have would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Michele


----------



## Emmis

Mpeacock said:


> Hi there! We are a few months behind you, but are also considering relocating to amsterdam with our 5 and 7 year old daughters. I am wondering if you ended up finding a good public school. I certainly will not make a good home-schooler, so am anxious to find an affordable option. Any information or advice you have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Michele


Hello all! 

I thought I might be able to help as I have a 5 and 8 year old and have done the primary school thing in NL!! 

We were living in Amsterdam last year but because the AICS waiting list is so ridiculously long (currently for my 8 year old's year there are 40 odd on the waiting list for September this year), we ended up sending them to Letterland International in Almere. 

Letterland is a very small school, with lovely, young-minded, enthusiastic staff, but because we weren't keen on living in Almere we had to do the long journey everyday. As much as I loved the school, I still wouldn't move to Almere, and if we move back, which we may be doing this summer, I would not be keen to do the long journey everyday from Amsterdam, which ended up with me travelling for 4 hours everyday. I don't like driving so took the bus.

Before putting our children into Letterland we did look into putting them into local schools but it was an absolute nightmare to be honest. The good schools were full, and the children would have had to spend the first year or so attending a special school for foreign children, all placed in one classroom between the ages of 6 and 12, learning Dutch and Dutch culture. It concerned me but I was open to it... until the teachers at the integration schools advised me against it, as we do not know how long we are ever in one country. They told us that unless we knew for certain that we were in NL for longer than 4 years or so, that it would be very unfair on our older child to attend the integration school. So, feeling like cruel parents, we crept off with our tails under our legs and decided to find ourselves an English speaking school!!

Anyway, I have since found out that this year there will be an international school opening for the 2012-13 school year, in Utrecht. It will be based on the same premise as AICS, Letterland (Almere) and the Violen school in Hilversum, in that it will be subsidised by the Dutch government, so will be a very affordable option, in comparison to the traditional International schools.

Here is their website: Home

I hope it helps.

Let me know what you decide on doing and where you end up living as we might be following behind you this summer!

Best of love xxx


----------



## Djangos

I need to say the quality of this international schools is high. Going to a normal Havo/VWO (people that love to learn) or to a VMBO (people that love to work with there hands) is a big difference


----------



## miffy2012

*NL schools*



Emmis said:


> I thought I might be able to help as I have a 5 and 8 year old and have done the primary school thing in NL!!
> 
> We were living in Amsterdam last year but because the AICS waiting list is so ridiculously long (currently for my 8 year old's year there are 40 odd on the waiting list for September this year), we ended up sending them to Letterland International in Almere.
> 
> Letterland is a very small school, with lovely, young-minded, enthusiastic staff, but because we weren't keen on living in Almere we had to do the long journey everyday. As much as I loved the school, I still wouldn't move to Almere, and if we move back, which we may be doing this summer, I would not be keen to do the long journey everyday from Amsterdam, which ended up with me travelling for 4 hours everyday. I don't like driving so took the bus.
> 
> Before putting our children into Letterland we did look into putting them into local schools but it was an absolute nightmare to be honest. The good schools were full, and the children would have had to spend the first year or so attending a special school for foreign children, all placed in one classroom between the ages of 6 and 12, learning Dutch and Dutch culture. It concerned me but I was open to it... until the teachers at the integration schools advised me against it, as we do not know how long we are ever in one country. They told us that unless we knew for certain that we were in NL for longer than 4 years or so, that it would be very unfair on our older child to attend the integration school. So, feeling like cruel parents, we crept off with our tails under our legs and decided to find ourselves an English speaking school!!
> 
> Anyway, I have since found out that this year there will be an international school opening for the 2012-13 school year, in Utrecht. It will be based on the same premise as AICS, Letterland (Almere) and the Violen school in Hilversum, in that it will be subsidised by the Dutch government, so will be a very affordable option, in comparison to the traditional International schools.


Hi, I just came across your post as I was looking for previous postings on schools in NL. My family and I are moving out there in a matter of weeks and if we can't afford to live in Amsterdam (which is likely!) we will be considering one of the other towns such as Hilversum, Almere, Hooffddorp or Ijburg. 

As you have already lived there and have experience of the school system I just wondered if you could advise me about your thoughts on Almere and why you wouldn't live there and where you would advise for safe, family living. My husband's job is in Amsterdam so where we live needs to be commutable (within an hour door to door), our children are 3 and 7. I particularly like the Montessori/Reggio Emilia approach to education but would also consider an International school that had subsidised fee's.


Any advice would be really appreciated. 

Thanks Sarah


----------



## miffy2012

*hello!*



Mpeacock said:


> Hi there! We are a few months behind you, but are also considering relocating to amsterdam with our 5 and 7 year old daughters. I am wondering if you ended up finding a good public school. I certainly will not make a good home-schooler, so am anxious to find an affordable option. Any information or advice you have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Michele


Hi Michele,
I just came across your posting and wondered if you ended up moving out to NL and if so how you got on with finding a good school? My husband and I are moving out to Amsterdam in Feb or March and have two daughters 3 and 7 and about to start the process ourselves. Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks Sarah


----------



## miffy2012

*Hi!*



melmcwhorter said:


> Hello ~
> 
> I'm hoping you would be willing to help me with this. I'm an American whose husband is in negotiations over a position there. I'm trying to understand whether we would be able to send our 9 year old daughter to public school there. The private international schools are way over our price range, and I'm not really a home schooler type (no patience!
> 
> Does anyone here have some knowledge about this, particular schools they could recommend, etc.? I see that previous posters have talked about non-Dutch speakers being segregated in less-than-ideal circumstances, and that does not sound good to me.
> 
> We are definitely of the Steiner/Montessori/Reggio Emilia persuasion, so those would be appealing, but we're certainly willing to take traditional schools if they'd be willing to work with a native English speaker.
> 
> I'm going to post separately about this, but I'll say that where we decide to live in/around Amsterdam may hinge on the school issue. So I welcome that input as well.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance ~


Hi, My husband has moved out to Amsterdam to start a job and myself and our 2 daughters (3 and 7) will be joining him in the coming weeks. I was wondering if you ended up moving out to NL and if so how you got on with the process of finding a suitable school. I too am interested in finding a school along the lines of Montessori or Reggio Emilia approach and would be grateful for any advice on schools that you could share?

thanks very much,
Sarah


----------



## laydeefox

Did you end up moving to Amsterdam? If so - how have you found schooling for your daughter please?


----------



## miffy2012

*Amsterdam*



laydeefox said:


> Did you end up moving to Amsterdam? If so - how have you found schooling for your daughter please?


We didn't move to Amsterdam in the end as we found the rental property too expensive - so we ended up moving to a small village near Hilversum. Now 10 months on we're considering moving nearer to Amsterdam as my husbands commute is too long. It is tricky finding a good school in Amsterdam - I recently called about 12 schools and only 3 had spaces for my two children. All the good schools are full and finding places for more than one child is difficult. There are other towns such as Hilversum, Amstelveen, Bussum/Naarden and areas north of Amsterdam that are easier to get school places. Are you considering moving over?


----------



## laydeefox

*Hi*

Hi there

thanks so much for your reply - it's very helpful. thanks for the suggestions on other suitable towns too. Yes we are thinking of moving to Amsterdam as my husband has been approached by Philips. 

I have been trying to do lots of research on schools as we have two girls 6 and 8 but the Amsterdam International Community School doesn't tend to get well reviewed and the fully private schools would unfortunately be too much. I am put off by integration into a dutch school as other posters seem to suggest they would be then have to spend 12 months learning the language and culture in an all age class before they could integrate.

any more help/ advice would be much appreciated.

Many thanks again


----------



## miffy2012

Hi, 
You're very welcome, I hopefully can help you bit further as I've been through the same situation as you when my husband accepted a job here. 

The schools issue is a big factor in deciding whether to move over but there are some options....I also heard that the AICS didn't receive great reviews so we looked at the Hilversum International school (Violen Primary) and a Dutch school which was willing to take my eldest (7 at the time). It is difficult to find Dutch schools that are prepared to take non Dutch speaking children without putting them in separate 'transition classes'. We were advised by an education specialist to go for this particular Dutch school as she didn't recommend the transition classes. My daughter went into the Dutch system in April and although it was hard for the first couple of months for her, she did learn the language pretty quickly (about 4 months) and is now fluent. We gave her extra lessons (paid for by husbands work) about 2 hours per week which helped a lot and she still has now. We went for this option as it was a good school and we thought if we were still here in years to come the children would be better integrated, and we're now seeing how well she's doing (she can join in all the Dutch activities and easily make friends in the park etc). We also weren't comfortable paying international school fee's for many years. The Hilversum school is subsidised by the government so the fee's are quite cheap in comparison to the other fully private int. schools. 

If it's definitely Amsterdam where you want to live I would recommend asking on a couple of the Dutch expat forums if anyone knows of schools that take children in without putting them in another class. I have a Dutch colleague here who finds school places for expat families in the Amsterdam area so I can ask her if she knows of any? Recently, the Dutch government have chosen a number of schools in Holland to trial a bilingual stream, where kids are taught in English and Dutch, so that could be an option? I personally don't know which ones offer this. There is also a subsidised international school in Almere and a new one in Utrecht. 
It's a great place to raise kids and although the move over can be difficult with lots of decisions to be made, if you're up for an adventure for a few years it's definitely worth it! 

If you have any more questions I'd be happy to try and help. 
Good luck!


----------

